
Pirate Bay Acquired For $7.8 Million - jmorin007
http://www.businessinsider.com/pirate-bay-acquired-and-rehabilitated-by-swedish-firm-for-78-million-2009-6
======
quoderat
That's pretty tragic. Ah well, there are other torrent sites.

As one falls, others rise.

------
v2interactive
I wish somebody would post the pics the cops took of the servers again. Some
crazy hardware, I can't believe they're getting bought out for 8M.

------
jrockway
Today is July 1, not April 1...

